# Very naughty MHF member



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

When I say MHF, it is not necessarily Facts.


We had a thread started by (apparently) a dyslexic new member by the name of runrig. Some members thought that maybe Rocky had returned to plague gemmy again. :laugh:


Well guess what, runrig is a lifetime member of a FUNny peculiar forum. And there is no trace of Dyslexia over there. The thread title he started is Cropredy if anyone is interested.


Beware of 5th columnists.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

747 said:


> When I say MHF, it is not necessarily Facts.
> 
> We had a thread started by (apparently) a dyslexic new member by the name of runrig. Some members thought that maybe Rocky had returned to plague gemmy again. :laugh:
> 
> ...


So he's a right funt then?

Make that a silly funt............. (where has the rolling eyes smilie gone?)


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Ignore my post please.


The poster here has an extremely similar name to the funny one but they are different people .... presumably.


I cannot edit the thread either thanks to the 10 minute rule on this new forum.


If a helper were to delete this thread to spare my blushes, I would be eternally grateful. :frown2: :crying:


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Was it someone from the FHM forum?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

what is this 10 minute rule

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> Ignore my post please.
> 
> The poster here has an extremely similar name to the funny one but they are different people .... presumably.
> 
> ...












Bump! :grin2:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

747 said:


> If a helper were to delete this thread to spare my blushes, I would be eternally grateful. :frown2: :crying:


Hey, come on now, would you deny us all a good laugh?:grin2:

Anyhow, I think I might agree with you - albeit you got the name wrong.:wink2:

Problem is we appear to have a member called runrig and another called rigrun.:surprise:
Are they one and the same I wonder?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

cabby said:


> what is this 10 minute rule
> 
> cabby


you get 10 minutes to edit your own post, similar to what was on the old set-up (well, for most of the time!)


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

gaspode said:


> Hey, come on now, would you deny us all a good laugh?:grin2:
> 
> Anyhow, I think I might agree with you - albeit you got the name wrong.:wink2:
> 
> ...


Could be ..... especially as we have apparently already had one idiot from there trying it on with a wind up.

I am talking about Judgemental. I have known him for a long time from the OAL Forum. It is my honest belief that when he was born, the Midwife was drunk and threw the wrong part away. :laugh:

Someone said he was bragging on Fun about his wind up on here.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh well some people have sad lives

Maybe he is one of them.????


----------



## blu66 (Dec 21, 2005)

What a fud, hope your ashamed o yourself!!!!!!


----------

